# Any support groups in Toronto, Canada??



## Lala25 (Apr 1, 2013)

Any support groups in Toronto, Canada??
Thanx


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

Someone in this thread http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f15/toronto-gatherings-306601/index2.html mentions one that meets on Saturdays. It's also a meetup thread where SAS members arrange to get together and, well, meet up.


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

I believe there is one in meetup.com...they meet somewhere in downtown toronto.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Lala25 said:


> Any support groups in Toronto, Canada??
> Thanx





StNaive said:


> Someone in this thread http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f15/toronto-gatherings-306601/index2.html mentions one that meets on Saturdays. It's also a meetup thread where SAS members arrange to get together and, well, meet up.


You're both invited if you wanna join


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

infamous93 said:


> You're both invited if you wanna join


what am i chopped liver? why am i not invited? :lol


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Auron said:


> what am i chopped liver? why am i not invited? :lol


lol sorry, I swore I looked at everyones location...must have missed yours. But of course you're invited!

I know Limmy and I are trying to recruit some new members to join us, and I'm sure Vtec is as well since he's Mr. Popular on this site. So if any of you haven't done these meet ups yet, you don't have to worry about being that "new guy"


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm still in school, but in about 3 weeks I'll be back and then I might try and get up there for one! I've wanted to for a while.


----------

